# Stats links for Team 50711



## EnergyFX (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a list of stats links consolidated into one simple post.  Post up any additional links you know of that would be useful for the team.

Folding@Home Stats Stats straight from the horse's mouth.

Free-DC Stats aka: PIE!!

Kakao Stats Lots of info in a simple format.

Extreme OC Great future tracking charts and code generation for signature charts.

Extreme CPU The purdiest stats you ever did see.


I hope this is useful for some.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

ExtremeOC's tracking-

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

This is the one the F@H sigs you see, like mine, are updated from. Also shows those pesky teams gaining on us..


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ExtremeOC's tracking-
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
> 
> This is the one the F@H sigs you see, like mine, are updated from. Also shows those pesky teams gaining on us..



Great link.   Added to OP.  Thx!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ExtremeOC's tracking-
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
> 
> This is the one the F@H sigs you see, like mine, are updated from. Also shows those pesky teams gaining on us..



This is my favorite one. It's one update behind Kakao, but alot more reliable.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2009)

Got another for you to add:

http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/FoldingTeamSummary.aspx?teamID=50711&page=1


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got another for you to add:
> 
> http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/FoldingTeamSummary.aspx?teamID=50711&page=1



Ooh... pretty!  Added.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 14, 2009)

bumping back to front page


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'm checking these all out now


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oooh, I like the XCPU charts. What I really like about that one is that it shows PPD values, and color codes them (I can see all the dead ppl that I will pass). With 2 more days of folding at ~5000 PPD with my 9800GT, I should be in the top 200. 

10/22/09: About to pass 50K!


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 6, 2009)

^


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

^


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

Buck Nasty, could you include this in your F@H Essentials thread?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for this post.  And thanks to Buck_Nasty for suggesting one I hadn't seen.

My average PPD has held steady for months.  I used to be in the top 25, I'm now in the top 30.  Bad for me, great for TPU and flannel spanking!


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't forget, you can always click on your (or someone else's) folding badge to get a quick jump to the F@H stats page.  It will be the personal stats page for you or the user you clicked, but it's an easy click from there to get to the team page.


----------

